# the Piper of Hamelin



## discipulo (Dec 31, 2008)

We all remember the brothers Grimm tale of the Pied Piper of Hamelin,
enchanting children with his magic pipe and leading them to drown and die.







I must say I personally don’t subscribe to EP myself, but I wholeheartedly respect those individuals and
Churches who do so.Yet, I truly believe we all agree on this, that we are, in Terry Johnson’s words:

_singing less and less the Bible. We ought to be singing the Psalms
and experientially, theologically rich hymns patterned after the Psalms.
We went from these rich hymns to Gospel songs with even less Bible,
and then on to choruses which have even less Bible. There is some Bible,
but there is all the difference in the world in singing an entire Psalm
and one verse repeated over and over. _

On The Regulative Principle of Worship - on Banner of Truth Trust - by Terry Johnson
Senior Minister at Independent Presbyterian Church in Savannah, Georgia
Banner of Truth Trust General Articles

Reading several posts on Worship, I also found a couple of threads where basically this question was posed:
_why instruments are circumstances and not elements?_ And I felt the need to understand the question myself.

Hope the article that endorses the RPW ( link below) will be helpful. It definitely was to me. 

Worship - Elements and Circumstances by Timothy Challies (brief quote)

_When we understand the difference between the elements and circumstances of worship,
we can put to rest many of the questions about the Regulative Principle. _(RPW)

Worship - Elements and Circumstances :: :: A Reformed, Christian Blog

Challies is a rather young reformed blogger, 32 years I suppose,
but to another Timothy it was written: _Let no man despise thy youth_ 1 Timothy 4:12

In many Reformed Churches I know young people are going astray from Biblical Worship,
and that is a tragedy with deep spiritual consequences. We need young Christians
as role examples. Finding aTimothy Challies was very encouraging, but...

*How can we help our young people to resist the cursed pipes around them,

and commit themselves to Biblical Worship?*

.


----------

